# i give, i am going to post a hello...



## lovely_girl77 (Aug 7, 2008)

so, i was thinking since i am off tomorrow afternoon that i could make it to the 2 very far cco's...
60+ miles to the first, then south another 53 miles to the second, i haven't even figured out how long from the second to home....

is 3+ hours in the car for travel time craziness for le & less expensive mac??

hi everyone, i think i am an addict.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)

WELCOME....you'll end up saving money from just ordering off the MAC website in correlation to how much money you'll spend on gas traveling to the cco in the first place....and um that's just if you weren't being sarcastic lol


----------



## msmack (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

